# XXX



## rich (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone have any comments / experiance using Barnes X or Triple Shock. There website claims that the bullet retains most of its original weight 99%.

I read that Nosler Partitions can lose up to 40% of thier original weight...
If that is true a 180 grain bullet would be 108 grains when recovered...

I looked at the Bullistics for my caliber .257 WBY

115 grain Barnes X has 1924 lbs of energy @ 300 yards...

120 grain Nosler Partition has 1877 lbs energy @ 300 yards....

Is this because of weight loss during flight...


----------



## DJ in OH (Oct 25, 2005)

That would not have anything to do with weight retention. It has more to do with ballistic coefficient than anything else I believe. The higher the ballistic coefficient, the higher the velocity which means it will hit harder. That is why bullet makers are always trying to improve the shape of their bullets to give it the highest possible ballistic coefficient.

I don't have any first hand experience with either of those bullets but I have heard about a lot of animals killed with each. It's probably just a matter of which one shoots best out of your gun.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

If either of these bullets will shoot well in your gun, they will work. 60lbs or so of energy is not a factor. Both will shoot through most any deer, and would be good on up to 300lb or so game. I would use either in my 25 cals for came up to cow elk if hard pressed to do so.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I've been trying quite a few different Barnes bullets in my .25, .30, and .338 caliber rifles. So far I haven't had any luck with accuracy. I'd recomend the Nosler variety. If anyone has had any luck getting Barnes bullets to shoot accurately, and I mean 1 1/2" or less, I'd like to know about it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I get under ½ inch with 165 gr Triple shock in my 300 Winchester Magnum. I use R22 with CCI primers. I have not had good accuracy with the XLC (coated bullets). As a matter of fact the same rifle shoots blue coated X bullets into three inch groups at 100 yards with my 300 win mag, 300 WSM, and 308 in Remington 700P. I also had a piece of that blue coating come off and go through the screen of my chronograph. Not happy with them.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Plainsman, good to know. Mebbe I should keep trying with the Barnes. I recovered a 200g Swift A Frame this fall that weighs in at 198g! Hard to beat.


----------

